

China’s mysterious Internet outage; speculation over a ‘kill switch’ - seanmcdirmid
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/asia/chinas-mysterious-internet-outage-speculation-over-a-8216kill-switch/1636?tag=mantle_skin;content

======
tokenadult
Other reporting on this issue:

<http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Global_Economy/ND14Dj02.html>

